# Protein In Urine



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

i know i only posted the other day about pain but i have a kind of answer an was wondering if anyone could help or new anything!?!?last night i was taken to hospital becuase i had REALLY REALLY bad pain in my stomach. while waiting for the doctor too see me i had to go to the loo 4 times because of bad D, with out being discusting, it was just pouring out of me and i normaly have C!they did a urine and blood test, the urine test came back and showed i had protein in my urine and when the bloods came back my white blood cells were up. i was given anti-biotics to take.the doctor said it was an urine infection but nothing elce. i was wondering if anyone knew anything about protein in urine or what could cause it? im going for a ultrasounds scan but that isn't till aug!if anyone knows anythign i would live to hear. thanks


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

sorry i have just read that an there is so many spelling and typing mistakes, sorry!i would love to hear from anyone who may know anything abotu protein in urine as it has got me quite worried.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

something like this happened to me last summer, but i can't remember exactly what was happening. same deal, went to the hospital, took tests.i think maybe it had something to do with not eating enough, and the body going into starvation mode. of course the doctor was a total idiot and couldn't wrap his fat head around the idea that i'm not eating enough because my stomach is upset.you should probably look it up on the internet for more details, but i think what the test is for is ketones (sp?) in the urine. what i was told was that i needed to drink more water and sports drinks, and eat a lot more, especially protein so that my body would stop doing that!hope that helps a bit--let me know how it's going.midge.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

When my daughter had a really bad kidney infection and was in hospital, her urine test showed protein and blood in it. Also her white cell count was raised which was a sign of infection. She had IVP X-ray on her kidneys. She was fine after antibiotic treatment. Good luck.....


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey, this is exactly what happened to me a few months ago - awful pain and diarrhoea and vomiting. They did the urine test and said I had protein in the urine, so he said "urinary tract infection" and sent me on my way. I know it wasn't a UTI coz I've had them before, and this was nothing like it... I know from my uni studies that proteinuria is usually caused by abnormal function of the kidneys, but I just just found on the net that proteinuria can be caused by a high temperature. I had a really high fever when I had this pain, and also when I was hospitalised with appendicitis (massively high protein and ketones in urine, and they found nothing wrong with my kidneys or urinary tract). So maybe this explains my proteinuria - how about you? Did you have a fever??Midge: ketones are another thing they test for in the urine, and you are right about them being present during starvation. They are produced when your fat stores are being metabolised for energy, which is what happens when you haven't had anything to eat.Ok, hope this makes sense







Polly


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

hi thanks for all you ahve said.i had the really bad diarrhoea but not really a fever.i have been having an on an off temp for a while,which the doc said would be glangerlfever(i cant spell) still in me from when i was younger, so maybe. he said it was just an urine infection, but i am being investigated to why i keep getting them, he did say there might be somehting up with my kidneys or cysists(cant spell again!) on my overies so im going to have an ultra sound and maybe dye injected in my kidneys.i have looked it up on the net and it was sayig some scary stuff, it also linked it to the 26th week of pregnency, which i hope im not especially as i ahve just had a decent period!im just generally feeling down an depressed! well i must be off to school but i dunno if i'll make it the whole day!caz


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Aha, thanx for the details Polly. So I sort of remembered right! It's funny, I actually think that they gave me antibiotics for a UTI, but then a few days later the test results came back, and I didn't actually have one...hmmmmm.


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

well like i thought i didn't make it through the day at school! still having slight waves of pain!yeah ive been given antibiotics for a UTI, i hope it all works!so what was it you actually had midge mcgrath?i got really worried last night as i was watching a hospital soap program called Holby City and there was a pregnant woman with protein in her urine and it got me all worried what they were saying baout it, i went home to my mum who said that was an extream case and somehting pregnant women get, phew!mum is taking me away for a few days to relax an get fighting fit again, so i hope all is well with eveyone and take it easy!caz


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Renal diseases will affect the normal handling of proteins leading in many cases to an increased concentration of protein in the urine. Other diseases, such as urinary tract infections, and diabetic kidney disease, can also affect the amount of protein present in the urine.From what I can establish I *think* they can diagnose what caused the increase from the TYPE of protein that is present in increased levels. http://www.healthcentral.com/mhc/top/00358...results%20mean: Factors that can change the level of protein in urine: Severe emotional stress Strenuous exercise Radiopaque contrast media within 3 days of the urine testDrugs that can increase measurements include acetazolamide, aminoglycosides, amphotericin B, cephalosporins, colistin, griseofulvin, lithium, methicillin, nafcillin, nephrotoxic drugs (such as arsenicals, gold salts), oxacillin, penicillamine, penicillin G, phenazopyridine, polymyxin B, salicylates, sulfonamides, tolbutamide, and viomycin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

it was basically just stress and my ibs being really bad and not being able to eat much. i would've fallen into tropigal's "severe emotional stress" category, i think since that's what made my ibs go haywire. my boyfriend was travelling in europe, i was moving to a new apartment, and i was also really stressed about figuring out what i was doing in the fall cause i'd just graduated.basically, i had to start eating properly, and not stressing out, and eventually things went back to normal. i lost about 6 lbs. though, and it's taken me a year to gain the weight back! midge.


----------

